# IELTS test report for Ontario Nomination Application



## Dee Dee (Nov 25, 2015)

Can anyone please tell me while submitting the application for OINP, do I have to provide a duplicate of IELTS test report or just a color photocopy of the original will do?... I have asked IDP IELTS test centre and they said they provide one duplicate TRF only for CIC application. Now if I get the nomination and afterwards when I'll apply to CIC, will they require IELTS TRF again?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ask the Government of the Province of Ontario's PNP program... they should be able to give you a definitive answer in regards to what they require and what they will accept. 

If you email them today, the very earliest that they'd reply to you is 29/12/2015, as Monday the government offices are shut in lieu of today's public holiday. 

The government offices will also be shut on 01 January.


----------

